# Want to replace BMW iPod kit with Ice>Link



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi there fellow 'festers and Tom,

I recently bought a CPO '02 325i with the HK upgrade and the business CD head unit. The car came with the BMW iPod adapter, and in the couple of months that I've owned the car, I have been unhappy with the BMW iPod interface. I'm now looking to replace my BMW iPod interface with an Ice>Link. (I originally thought of replacing my head unit with one that plays MP3 CDs, but I've shot down that idea)

I looked for threads about the Ice>Link on this forum, and found several useful threads. But all of them talked about wiring the Ice>Link from the trunk, via the rear seat, under the carpeting, to the armrest/eurotray, and didn't involve disconnecting an existing iPod adapter.

Since the CD changer wiring in my car (from the head unit to the trunk) has already been disconnected to make way for the existing BMW iPod interface (that connects to an iPod in the glove compartment), I'm assuming I'm going to have to unscrew and pull out the head unit to hook up the Ice>Link in any case.

Given the above:

1) Is a trunk mount still the best thing for me to do? (reconnect original CD changer wiring to head unit and then wire up Ice>Link from trunk to car interior)
2) Is there an Ice>Link setup that will simply connect the back of the head unit to an iPod sitting in the glove compartment? 
3) I live in Seattle... can anyone recommend a place that will perform the installation for me (and approximately how much might it cost to install?)
4) Is Best Buy the only retailer from whom I can purchase the Ice>Link in Seattle?

Thanks in advance for answering these Qs, and if there's a thread I might have missed that already deals with this, apologies!

Ernö.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

*Ice>Link dock cable: DIY or dealer install?*

After another shot at searching through the forum, I found a thread that talked about the dock cable version of the Ice>Link. From bestbuy's website, it looks like they only carry the active cradle version and not the dock cable version. I looked at http://www.europeanautosource.com, but it looks like the website is under construction. I'm assuming I can order the dock cable version of the Ice>Link from Tom G. - how do I go about this? Do you have an order page that's not linked from your website?

Also, I was wondering how long the dock cable is. Can I keep my iPod in the arm-rest and conceal-wire the dock cable from behind the head unit to the arm-rest? (I'd like to be able to easily access the iPod from the drivers seat when I want to plug / unplug it)

And finally, the subject of this post - is a DIY installation of the Ice>Link something I can do myself, given I am quite handy with tools and repair in general? Is there a DIY guide that describes an install of the dock cable version of the Ice>Link?

Thanks!
Ernö.


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

I'll try to anwser both posts at the same time, I just repsonded to your PM as well:

I always recommend the trunk interface kit when possible. If you decide to install Sirius or Bluetooth afterwards, the connection does not need to be rewired - it is totally isolated. End to end - the cabling length is about 15-feet, I've performed installs in 7-series BMWs with room to spare.

With the trunk interface kit, there is no need to remove the radio. Another plus.

You can keep the iPod in the sunglass holder, glovebox or my favorite - the eurotray:








As for instructions, I've made some up for both versions - here's the trunk interface version you will be using:

*ice>Link Plus Trunk Interface Kit Installation Instructions:* http://densionusa.com/forum/Installs/ice_Link/I20BMWT0305_inst.pdf
[736kb, 7 pages] Requires Adobe Acrobat 5.0 or later to view

My belief is - if you can change your own oil - you can install the ice>Link as well - it's relatively simple.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

*removing head unit...*

Thanks for the replies Tom - much appreciated.

If I was installing the Ice>Link in a bimmer without an existing iPod interface, I agree that trunk mount is the way to go. But my car already has the "BMW-your-iPod" kit installed. Since I have to remove it, I am going to have to open up the head unit anyway.

Given this, do you think the dock cable Ice>Link has wire long enough to reach the armrest or eurotray from the back of the head unit? I'd like to avoid doing work to open up my head unit AND do wiring from my trunk. If it is possible to hook up the dock cable from the head unit to the arm rest, I'd be interested in doing so. If you think it's still worth opening up the head unit, unplugging the original bmw-your-ipod interface, and then wiring the ice>link from the trunk, do let me know.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Ernö


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Thanks for the replies Tom - much appreciated.
> 
> If I was installing the Ice>Link in a bimmer without an existing iPod interface, I agree that trunk mount is the way to go. But my car already has the "BMW-your-iPod" kit installed. Since I have to remove it, I am going to have to open up the head unit anyway.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware you have the BMW kit in there - it has to be removed beforehand. The effort will be worth it once the ice>Link Plus is fired up for the first time and you see actual ID3 text on the radio screen. :thumbup:


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, I'm now convinced that the ID3 tags are worth the effort 

So now that I have to do some wiring behind the head unit anyway, is there a way I can connect the ice>link directly from behind the head unit to the armrest / eurotray / glove compartment without having to do wiring from the trunk?

And incidentally, I don't expect to add sirius or bluetooth anytime in the future.

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Yes, I'm now convinced that the ID3 tags are worth the effort
> 
> So now that I have to do some wiring behind the head unit anyway, is there a way I can connect the ice>link directly from behind the head unit to the armrest / eurotray / glove compartment without having to do wiring from the trunk?
> 
> ...


Since you will have the radio out already - you can utilize the radio interface kit, it offers the same options as the trunk interface kit. You have enough wire to reach the center armrest or eurotray, I prefer the eurotray option myself.

I have Radio interface kits and eurotrays in stock, ready to ship as soon as tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Awesome. 

I will PM you with order details and we can take it from there.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

*wiring from radio interface to eurotray*

Now that I've ordered a radio interface Ice>Link kit and a eurotray from Tom, I was browsing threads and links on bimmerfest on how to:

1) Remove the bmw-your-ipod kit
2) Attach the radio interface ice>link behind my radio
3) Route the docking wire from behind the radio to the eurotray

I found some links / docs to take care of 1) and 2). I suspect I need to "undo" the instructions in http://m3.madrussian.net/diy_ipod.shtml to accomplish 1), and Tom has sent me instructions for 2).

I am not clear on how to take care of 3). Does anyone have photographs and/or detailed steps on how to route the docking wire from behind the radio to the eurotray?

Also, does anyone on this forum have any experience with removing a bmw-your-ipod installation? Is there any rocket science I need to be aware of that's not obvious from the madrussian page?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Now that I've ordered a radio interface Ice>Link kit and a eurotray from Tom, I was browsing threads and links on bimmerfest on how to:
> 
> 1) Remove the bmw-your-ipod kit
> 2) Attach the radio interface ice>link behind my radio
> ...


Very simple. The sunglass holder and climate control simply pop right out from the rear. Get that out of the way.

Remove the shifter boot, this will expost 2 phillips screws. Once the screws are removed, the shifter trim can be removed out of the way, the plugs to the power window buttons can be unplugged as well, exposing a straight path from the eurotray to the rear of the radio.

The eurotray has an opening the cable can fish behind - no need for drilling.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Fabulous. Thanks for the quick response, Tom.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

Tom,

I received my ice>link yesterday, and managed to install it last night. In the little while that I played around with it, I wasn't able to view ID3 tags when the iPod controls were activated. I'm sure I'll learn more once I RTFM :>

Meanwhile, I'm not sure that I have the latest firmware version, since my iPod doesn't stop playing when I turn off the radio. Could you tell me what the latest version is, and if possible, email me the configuration files with instructions?

Thanks!


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Ernö said:


> Tom,
> 
> I received my ice>link yesterday, and managed to install it last night. In the little while that I played around with it, I wasn't able to view ID3 tags when the iPod controls were activated. I'm sure I'll learn more once I RTFM :>
> 
> ...


I see you have a MY2002 model by your details.

Some early Blaupunkt radios do not give a "kill" command when turned off - you can test by turning the radio to a different source (AM/FM) before turning off the car. If this is the case, you have an early model radio.


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

*go for the trunk interface*

Just wanted to post to this thread to add closure for anyone that might be searching for information about the ice>link in future.

I initially bought the radio interface (instead of trunk interface) ice link with the docking cable (instead of the active cradle). This was because I had to get rid of my ipod-your-bmw kit and had to go behind the radio in any case.

2 weeks after doing this install, I went over a hard bump and the next time I started my car, saw all the symptoms of a general vehicle control module that needed to be reset. (not sure if that's the correct name of the module, but you get the picture). Turn indicators didn't work, the radio did not get switched off when the car was turned off, etc.

I took my car to the dealership and they got rid of the ice link and everything worked fine after that. I'm guessing the failure was due to one or more of the following:

1) User error while installing - unlikely because all the plugs were firmly seated and clasped when I did the install
2) Loose Ice link cable behind the radio head unit - I did notice that the wires behind the ice link's radio harness were not that snug to start with
3) Very sensitive BMW electronics - this is a known thing I guess
4) Faulty ice link module - this was the last suspect, but a possibility

Anyway, to finish the story, I called Tom and sent back the radio interface ice link which he replaced with a trunk interface ice link that I have installed since, and it's been behaving fine (so far!).

I will finish by saying that while the whole process of getting the ice link replaced had me thinking about whether I made the right choice in buying it, I now have no regrets. The interface is generations ahead of the ipod-your-bmw kit, and Tom's support and customer service have been excellent.


----------



## KingLemmiwinks (Nov 27, 2002)

*why did you switch*

Erneo,

What didn't you like about the OEM kit. I ask because I am think of going the OEM kit. Also, what kind of Ipod do you have?


----------



## Ernö (Aug 26, 2005)

The OEM kit...

- does not show artist / track info on the radio
- restricts you to playing music off of 5 playlists that you are required to create beforehand
- these playlists must be prefixed with "BMW1" ... "BMW5" and map to CDs 1 - 5
- CD 6 plays all the tracks on your ipod. Good luck scrolling through 1000s of mp3s with a display that looks like "CD6-54"
- makes your ipod sit in your glove compartment and does not let you control the ipod UI

The ice>link...

- shows artist / track info on the radio
- allows you to create as many playlists as you like and select them with steering controls
- allows you to browse your ipod by artist / album / playlist
- has a mode in which you can use the ipod controls and menus as if you were listening via earbuds
- can be wired to sit in your armrest / eurotray (very convenient) or even be mounted next to your radio

I think the above reasons are good enough to consider the ice link over the OEM solution. Note though, that the ice link is an aftermarket solution - it helps to be careful during an install (if you're DIY). 

And I have a 4G 60 gig ipod colour, works like a dream with the ice link.


----------



## KingLemmiwinks (Nov 27, 2002)

*Leary of Aftermarket System*



Ernö said:


> The OEM kit...
> 
> - does not show artist / track info on the radio
> - restricts you to playing music off of 5 playlists that you are required to create beforehand
> ...


Most of this is not a big deal for me, however I would like to be able to keep track of more than 495 songs.

I am leary of the Dension unit because there are several reports of people getting it installed and then a few month later thing start to go wrong (turn signal not working, title track not displaying, ect..).

I have not heard anything bad about the OEM kit in terms of it breaking. But I think most people on this board probably are using the Dension kit thus my reality my be distored, these events could be 1 in a thousand type events?

I have a 20GB Photo Ipod which I am told must be used with the 2nd generation OEM Ipod kit. I am trying to find out more about this new OEM kit maybe there is more than 5 play list with this new one?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

KingLemmiwinks said:


> Most of this is not a big deal for me, however I would like to be able to keep track of more than 495 songs.
> 
> I am leary of the Dension unit because there are several reports of people getting it installed and then a few month later thing start to go wrong (turn signal not working, title track not displaying, ect..).
> 
> ...


Most of the time, this forum is where people will come to see if anyone else has had a similiar issue to their product, whether it be the ice>Link or another product. Note that most cases are solved via email or this forum. What's great about the forum is that most of the time specific issues have already been covered and anwsers are found by using the search function.

If support is needed, I am available via phone, email or this forum - even if you did not purchase the ice>Link directly from me.

I have a BMW Supplement I can send you if you would like more information in the ice>Link Plus - feel free to email me directly.


----------



## Zlatty (Feb 12, 2008)

tom @ eas said:


> I'll try to anwser both posts at the same time, I just repsonded to your PM as well:
> 
> I always recommend the trunk interface kit when possible. If you decide to install Sirius or Bluetooth afterwards, the connection does not need to be rewired - it is totally isolated. End to end - the cabling length is about 15-feet, I've performed installs in 7-series BMWs with room to spare.
> 
> ...


This looks fantastic.... but now how easy is it to pull out the stock cup holders? Is there a guide for this instalation ... also how hard is it to drill into to get the dice ipod cable to poke out ... thanks


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Zlatty said:


> This looks fantastic.... but now how easy is it to pull out the stock cup holders? Is there a guide for this instalation ... also how hard is it to drill into to get the dice ipod cable to poke out ... thanks


Cupholders pop right out of place by pulling up on them.


----------

